# Strange fleshy membrane discharged with period? Anyone have any idea what it is?



## whimesy3

Sorry, I know its kinda gross sounding, but so is just about everything in the TTC section LOL

So every month when I get my period, I notice an ovual shaped fleshy membrane that comes out with blood. Its about a half an inch long maybe Its not a clot, its fleshy. TMI alert: I have actually taken this "membrane" rinsed it off with water and looked closely at it. Its like a redish grey color and its really really hard to even tear it.. I tried it several times and it wont rip apart. 

I know I am not the only girl who gets this, because I have seen several other questions like this one on medical forums and such.. But nobody ever has an answer.. 

I have been meaning to ask the doctor, but I always forget about it until my period comes again and I see it. 

Does anyone have any clue what it could be?


----------



## Countrygirl13

V Good question! I've had some weird stuff this month in my period too! Maybe becuase I've looked at it a bit more closely than normal.

Could it be (TMI alert) vaginal discharge that you pick up on the toilet tissue as you wipe so it gets mixed in with other stuff?


----------



## whimesy3

Its a piece of flesh, the same size and shape every month. It comes out with a lot of blood, then my period usally gets lighter afterwards. I really wanna know what it is. Its kinda thick too, and won't tear.


----------



## laurabeth

I think that's just actual lining of your womb. I get it every month too xx


----------



## dianamherrera

Don't think I've noticed anything like that. But I get grossed out so easily, I usually just hurriedly flush first and ask questions later, lol.


----------



## whimesy3

laurabeth said:


> I think that's just actual lining of your womb. I get it every month too xx

I think a lot of women do. Lining of my womb...no wonder it does tear if that's the case. So this is what the baby would implant in? Is that normal for it to come out in one piece like that? Like isn't it suppose to come out in tiny pieces? I'm really curious to learn about this.....LOL @ dianamherrera


----------



## LaurenDC

laurabeth said:


> I think that's just actual lining of your womb. I get it every month too xx

Yep, it's your uterine lining. Many women get what's called "sloughing," and your lining is coming out along with much blood. Be sure to eat foods rich in iron!!! PS it's perfectly natural and normal. :)

(I went to med school for a year before changing careers.)


----------



## whimesy3

LaurenDC said:


> laurabeth said:
> 
> 
> I think that's just actual lining of your womb. I get it every month too xx
> 
> Yep, it's your uterine lining. Many women get what's called "sloughing," and your lining is coming out along with much blood. Be sure to eat foods rich in iron!!! PS it's perfectly natural and normal. :)
> 
> (I went to med school for a year before changing careers.)Click to expand...

Thanks. I have always wondered if it was indicative of some sort of problem. What's iron got to do with it? LOL


----------



## LaurenDC

whimesy3 said:


> LaurenDC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurabeth said:
> 
> 
> I think that's just actual lining of your womb. I get it every month too xx
> 
> Yep, it's your uterine lining. Many women get what's called "sloughing," and your lining is coming out along with much blood. Be sure to eat foods rich in iron!!! PS it's perfectly natural and normal. :)
> 
> (I went to med school for a year before changing careers.)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I have always wondered if it was indicative of some sort of problem. What's iron got to do with it? LOLClick to expand...

You might tend to bleed a bit more heavily, which decreases your iron levels. :)


----------



## whimesy3

I see.. Yeah i been looking it up to see if its normal and I am actually finding a lot more girls who shed an entire cast of their uterus...its strange..


----------



## laurabeth

LaurenDC said:


> laurabeth said:
> 
> 
> I think that's just actual lining of your womb. I get it every month too xx
> 
> Yep, it's your uterine lining. Many women get what's called "sloughing," and your lining is coming out along with much blood. Be sure to eat foods rich in iron!!! PS it's perfectly natural and normal. :)
> 
> (I went to med school for a year before changing careers.)Click to expand...


i suffer with aneamia (sorry about the spelling!), so yes thats probably why i get it as i lack iron!
xxx


----------



## ChubbyBarbie

It is a hormonal imbalance that leads to these thick skin like blood clots. I myself have had a few of these ever since having my second child. I now have 5 kids and my tubal done. It is NOT your uterus or intestine or a baby. It's just white blood cells in the form of a clot that came out with your period. Check out this link I found on it:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjALegQIBRAB&usg=AOvVaw1Ox9fb4cHoM3H9GknoVcYq


----------

